# Se si votasse domani...



## fabri47 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Premesso che, quasi sicuramente, si andrà a votare nel 2018 o poco prima visto che difficilmente i nostri parlamentari si faranno sfuggire l'occasione della pensione d'oro, però ciò non mi toglie l'idea di fare questo topic. 

Se per caso domani ci fossero le elezioni politiche, voi per quale partito o coalizione votereste?


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Febbraio 2017)

Movimento 5 Stelle.
Chi ha creato e supportato questa Unione Europea deve sparire.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Anch'io Movimento 5 Stelle, ma semplicemente perchè , oltre per il fatto di condividere molte idee e di farne parte in quanto iscritto, rimangono l'unica novità. Gli altri li abbiamo visti tutti cosa hanno fatto una volta al potere.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2017)

Lega nord o fratelli d'Italia, anche se propendo per la lega


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2017)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Movimento 5 Stelle.
> Chi ha creato e supportato questa Unione Europea deve sparire.



E lo si dimostra votando un partito che voleva entrare nell'alde


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2017)

Scheda bianca.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Scheda bianca.


Pensavo votassi per lui  .


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Febbraio 2017)

M5S , dobbiamo votarli in massa e sperare che si arrivi al 40% .

Ogni altro voto o scheda bianca è un altro passo verso il baratro che la politica degli ultimi 30 anni ha creato.

Poi se una volta al governo non faranno quello detto sarò io il primo più cattivo che mai , ma UNA SOLA OCCASIONE la devo .. almeno per lasciare ai miei figli un Italia migliore


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Febbraio 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> E lo si dimostra votando un partito che voleva entrare nell'alde



Ho lavorato per qualche mese al Parlamento Europeo come collaboratore del gruppo GUE-NGL, quindi so come funziona, avendolo vissuto da dentro.
Si vota per nazionalità, non per (presunte inesistenti) famiglie politiche. 
Ognuno vota ciò che ritiene conveniente per il proprio paese. Il resto è propaganda per gonzi.
I gruppi parlamentari sono solo un mezzo per avere "agibilità politica" (orrore ma rende l'idea, tanto più in un forum del Milan).


----------



## Gekyn (19 Febbraio 2017)

M5s


----------



## sballotello (20 Febbraio 2017)

5 stelle


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Febbraio 2017)

M5s


----------



## martinmilan (20 Febbraio 2017)

votate tutto quello che volete ma vi prego non il PD....li in quel partito c è la mafia vera.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Febbraio 2017)

sto benissimo in Australia, non c'è più futuro in Italia


----------



## juventino (20 Febbraio 2017)

Scheda bianca.


----------



## smallball (20 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> M5S , dobbiamo votarli in massa e sperare che si arrivi al 40% .
> 
> Ogni altro voto o scheda bianca è un altro passo verso il baratro che la politica degli ultimi 30 anni ha creato.
> 
> Poi se una volta al governo non faranno quello detto sarò io il primo più cattivo che mai , ma UNA SOLA OCCASIONE la devo .. almeno per lasciare ai miei figli un Italia migliore


senza il Dittatore Grillo,per me il 40 % non e' utopia,ad oggi io voterei scheda bianca


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Febbraio 2017)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> votate tutto quello che volete ma vi prego non il PD....li in quel partito c è la mafia vera.



No ci sono le forze neo liberiste, anche peggio della mafia, che naturalmente è nel centro destra


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Febbraio 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Lega nord o fratelli d'Italia, anche se propendo per la lega



Non chiedo tanto, per lo meno non votare i partiti civetta...


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Febbraio 2017)

Democrazia Verde si avvicina molto alla mia idea


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Febbraio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Democrazia Verde si avvicina molto alla mia idea



Mi piace, devo approfondire, ma l'idea la voterei subito, dovrei solo verificare quanto c'è di liberale...
ma sappiamo che questi movimenti ecologisti/razionalisti non hanno presa in Italia,

al momento la priorità è spazzare l'immondizia dal parlamento,
forse dopo l'era 5 stelle (si spera), potranno affacciarsi queste queste nuove realtà.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Febbraio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Scheda bianca.





smallball ha scritto:


> senza il Dittatore Grillo,per me il 40 % non e' utopia,ad oggi io voterei scheda bianca



Scheda bianca è buttare il proprio voto , provate a dare un opportunità al Movimento . 

Mal che vada se non faranno quello che dicono io sarò con voi in prima fila a protestare .


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> forse dopo l'era 5 stelle (si spera), potranno affacciarsi queste queste nuove realtà.



Mah  neanche è iniziata l'era 5 stelle


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Mi piace, devo approfondire, ma l'idea la voterei subito, dovrei solo verificare quanto c'è di liberale...
> ma sappiamo che questi movimenti ecologisti/razionalisti non hanno presa in Italia,
> 
> al momento la priorità è spazzare l'immondizia dal parlamento,
> forse dopo l'era 5 stelle (si spera), potranno affacciarsi queste queste nuove realtà.



Infatti fosse rimasto il ballottaggio avrei votato loro al primo turno e 5S al ballottaggio..

Adesso invece la scelta è tra disperdere il mio voto votando una cosa che mi piace (cosa mai fatta in vita mia) oppure dare una chance ai 5S sperando che Roma sia solo un caso e che la competenza non sia quella perché sennò si manda in vacca il paese (dato che sarà certo che i farabutti gli metteranno i bastoni tra le ruote ogni 2 giorni)


----------



## fabri47 (20 Febbraio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Infatti fosse rimasto il ballottaggio avrei votato loro al primo turno e 5S al ballottaggio..
> 
> Adesso invece la scelta è tra disperdere il mio voto votando una cosa che mi piace (cosa mai fatta in vita mia) oppure dare una chance ai 5S sperando che Roma sia solo un caso e *che la competenza non sia quella* perché sennò si manda in vacca il paese (dato che sarà certo che i farabutti gli metteranno i bastoni tra le ruote ogni 2 giorni)


Beh c'è sempre l'esempio di Torino. Inoltre, vorrei citare altri esempi di città rese migliori dai sindaci Grillini e che i tg non citano: Ragusa (diventata tra le migliori città europee per quanto riguarda i trasporti) e Pomezia che ha un sindaco con i controc . 
E poi se dobbiamo guardare le amministrazioni locali la Lega Nord è indubbiamente il miglior partito italiano, ma a livello nazionale non hanno fatto altro che sbraitare contro i "terroni" meridionali e stare sotto a Berlusconi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Febbraio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Beh c'è sempre l'esempio di Torino. Inoltre, vorrei citare altri esempi di città rese migliori dai sindaci Grillini e che i tg non citano: Ragusa (diventata tra le migliori città europee per quanto riguarda i trasporti) e Pomezia che ha un sindaco con i controc .
> E poi se dobbiamo guardare le amministrazioni locali la Lega Nord è indubbiamente il miglior partito italiano, ma a livello nazionale non hanno fatto altro che sbraitare contro i "terroni" meridionali e stare sotto a Berlusconi.



Ho capito il tuo discorso, il punto è che sappiamo tutti che se andranno al governo avranno un fuoco contro micidiale..non so se sapranno reggere l'urto..e di mezzo c'è il rischio del collasso del sistema paese..


----------



## fabri47 (20 Febbraio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ho capito il tuo discorso, il punto è che sappiamo tutti che se andranno al governo avranno un fuoco contro micidiale..non so se sapranno reggere l'urto..e di mezzo c'è il rischio del collasso del sistema paese..


Se avranno il 40% non ci saranno scusanti. Il problema è se non lo raggiungono. Io penso che non sarà impossibile, specie se il candidato premier sarà Di Battista.


----------



## martinmilan (20 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Mi piace, devo approfondire, ma l'idea la voterei subito, dovrei solo verificare quanto c'è di liberale...
> ma sappiamo che questi movimenti ecologisti/razionalisti non hanno presa in Italia,
> 
> al momento la priorità è spazzare l'immondizia dal parlamento,
> forse dopo l'era 5 stelle (si spera), potranno affacciarsi queste queste nuove realtà.



Lo penso anche io..quella è la direzione.L'epoca di oggi lo impone altrimenti il pianeta marcisce.
Con i partiti di oggi schiavi delle multinazionali sono movimenti ininfluenti...Salvini poi che firma per aumentare le immissioni di gas auto per salvare la wolkswagen ne è l'esempio,oltre a renzi %co. che se ne sbattono dell'inquinamento dell'Ilva e tampa rossa.Senza dimenticare che di incentivi alle auto elettriche non ne vogliono manco sentir parlare.


----------



## martinmilan (20 Febbraio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ho capito il tuo discorso, il punto è che sappiamo tutti che se andranno al governo avranno un fuoco contro micidiale..non so se sapranno reggere l'urto..e di mezzo c'è il rischio del collasso del sistema paese..



Possono movimentare tutta la stampa che vogliono ma comunque il processo è inevitabile..parlano le piazze.
L'unico collasso che ci sarà riguarda i gionalacci finanziati e le infiltrazioni mafiose nelle istituzioni...
faranno un pò di sciopero un pò di cagnara mediatica e poi se ne andranno a calci in culo sostituiti con gente più consona al ruolo.C è bisogno di una vera e propia pulizia totale.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mah  neanche è iniziata l'era 5 stelle



Infatti ho scritto si spera che ci sia un'era 5 stelle (intesa come 1, max 2 legislazioni)
poi l'alternanza democratica impone altri attori, e spero di vedere simili realtà,
non di nuovo gli ammuffiti partiti odierni.


----------



## martinmilan (20 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Scheda bianca è buttare il proprio voto , provate a dare un opportunità al Movimento .
> 
> Mal che vada se non faranno quello che dicono io sarò con voi in prima fila a protestare .



Lollo sembri un reclutatore
Comunque io il presupposto principale per votare i 5 stelle è che chi viene colto con le mani nella marmellata venga fatto fuori dalla politica per sempre..chiedo solo quello,niente di che...se mantengono questa rigidità etica io sarà sempre con loro perchè oltre a non svegliarmi incazzato ogni mattina almeno sappiamo che i soldi risparmiati dai ladri verranno finalmente resi utili per servizi al cittadino.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (20 Febbraio 2017)

c'è poco da votare putroppo


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2017)

Purtroppo bisogna scegliere tra i vecchi politici che ci hanno ucciso ed una srl guidata da un comico.

E' un dramma.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Febbraio 2017)

La mia risposta a questa domanda l'ho scritta nel topic di Di Maio e la Repubblica.


----------



## smallball (20 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Scheda bianca è buttare il proprio voto , provate a dare un opportunità al Movimento .
> 
> Mal che vada se non faranno quello che dicono io sarò con voi in prima fila a protestare .



se va via il Dittatore,voto subito il Movimento ma so che e' purtroppo una pia illusione


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Febbraio 2017)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Lollo sembri un reclutatore
> Comunque io il presupposto principale per votare i 5 stelle è che chi viene colto con le mani nella marmellata venga fatto fuori dalla politica per sempre..chiedo solo quello,niente di che...se mantengono questa rigidità etica io sarà sempre con loro perchè oltre a non svegliarmi incazzato ogni mattina almeno sappiamo che i soldi risparmiati dai ladri verranno finalmente resi utili per servizi al cittadino.



No no che reclutatore ho già fin troppo lavoro


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Febbraio 2017)

smallball ha scritto:


> se va via il Dittatore,voto subito il Movimento ma so che e' purtroppo una pia illusione



Purtroppo o per fortuna Grillo si era già fatto " di lato " ma la sua supervisione ( vedi Roma ) garantisce che non vengano più commessi errori simili .

Purtroppo la scelta delle persone va fatta in modo intransigente perché appena molli un attimo succedono i casini .

Comunque per quello che può servire ti assicuro che grillo è un tutore e non impone nulla


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo bisogna scegliere tra i vecchi politici che ci hanno ucciso ed una srl guidata da un comico.
> 
> E' un dramma.




Capisco la tua posizione e anche messa così la scelta è d'obbligo... scelgo i miei carnefici o un salto nel buio ?


----------



## fabri47 (20 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Capisco la tua posizione e anche messa così la scelta è d'obbligo... scelgo i miei carnefici o un salto nel buio ?


Bisogna fare come è successo in Inghilterra e in USA, votare pur di cambiare. E sarebbe opportuno che tutto il malcontento si fiondi sulla novità e sull'unico partito che la rappresenta.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Febbraio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Se avranno il 40% non ci saranno scusanti*. Il problema è se non lo raggiungono. Io penso che non sarà impossibile, specie se il candidato premier sarà Di Battista.



Non è questione di scusanti..è che verrà movimentato di tutto per farli fallire..


----------



## wfiesso (20 Febbraio 2017)

Non saprei proprio chi votare, a pelle direi i 5 stelle, non che mi siano granché simpatici, ma vista la shitstorm recente son convinto che stiano cercando di operare bene. Per fortuna emigro a breve


----------



## fabri47 (20 Febbraio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non è questione di scusanti..è che verrà movimentato di tutto per farli fallire..


Se prendono il 40% con tutti questi attacchi mediatici, significa che la gente ha perso completamente la fiducia nei mass-media. Come me del resto, anche se mi informo comunque da fonti diverse da TzeTze ed il blog di Beppe.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Febbraio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se prendono il 40% con tutti questi attacchi mediatici, significa che la gente ha perso completamente la fiducia nei mass-media. Come me del resto, anche se mi informo comunque da fonti diverse da TzeTze ed il blog di Beppe.



Non è solo questione di media..

Voi non vi rendete conto: forze dell'ordine, magistratura, macchina del fango...

Va che se scavano trovano marcio nella vita di ognuno di noi..ma ci vuole poco poi a far passare l'idea che uno perché 7 anni fa non pagava il canone RAI è un farabutto...

Vedrete vedrete....


----------



## fabri47 (20 Febbraio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non è solo questione di media..
> 
> Voi non vi rendete conto: forze dell'ordine, magistratura, macchina del fango...
> 
> ...


Ah di certo non è che con loro al potere tutto si risolverà con uno schiocco di dita. Però pretendo la buona fede, almeno questo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Febbraio 2017)

Il punto è proprio quello... perchè ogni media e ogni lobby si sta muovendo contro il movimento ? di cosa hanno paura ?

La gente deve riprendersi il dominio di questo paese che va RASO AL SUOLO ( metaforicamente ) e vanno resettate ogni cariche .. ripartire da zero con una sola base che contraddistingue il Movimento da qualsiasi altro " partito " ... 

L'ONESTA' 

Poi la Raggi potrà sbagliare ok , ma nessuno ti parla di Torino ? nessuno ti parla di centinaia di altri comuni amministrati alla grande ?


----------



## martinmilan (20 Febbraio 2017)

Io voglio solo che chi sbaglia sia fuori.PUNTO. Non chiedo molto.
Non è possibile che Formigoni condannato a 6 anni sia presidente della commissione agricoltura e che Verdini altro condannato sia senatore con tutti i benefit.
Questa per me è mafia e basta....possono far fallire banche dando prestiti ai loro amici e risanarle coi soldi pubblici.Un sistema che va avanti da sempre e poi non ci sono soldi per servizi basilari e aumentano le tasse.Sono mafia mafia mafia mafiaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il punto è proprio quello... perchè ogni media e ogni lobby si sta muovendo contro il movimento ? di cosa hanno paura ?
> 
> La gente deve riprendersi il dominio di questo paese che va RASO AL SUOLO ( metaforicamente ) e vanno resettate ogni cariche .. ripartire da zero con una sola base che contraddistingue il Movimento da qualsiasi altro " partito " ...
> 
> ...



Gli onesti non esistono solo nel m5s, che ha dei disonesti al suo interno, anzi è fondamentalmente un movimento disonesto, nemmeno il kapò Grillo è onesto.


----------



## martinmilan (20 Febbraio 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Gli onesti non esistono solo nel m5s, che ha dei disonesti al suo interno, anzi è fondamentalmente un movimento disonesto, nemmeno il kapò Grillo è onesto.



wuahahah eccolo!!!


----------



## James Watson (21 Febbraio 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Gli onesti non esistono solo nel m5s, che ha dei disonesti al suo interno




Come in tutti i partiti. FiglioDelDioOdino ha ragione.
Comunque io voterò per il Partito Democratico (o ciò che ne resterà).


----------



## Jaqen (21 Febbraio 2017)

Non voterò 5S. Non voterò PD. Non voterò Lega. Non voterò Silvio.
Cosa resta?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Febbraio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Non voterò 5S. Non voterò PD. Non voterò Lega. Non voterò Silvio.
> Cosa resta?



L'Italiano medio che manda in ca.ca la nazione con il suo snobbismo


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Febbraio 2017)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Come in tutti i partiti. FiglioDelDioOdino ha ragione.
> Comunque io voterò per il Partito Democratico (o ciò che ne resterà).



Quindi voti per partito preso..bello, l'importante è che si chiami PD...magari Renzi coi suoi se ne va a fare il nuovo centrosinistra e il PD rimane in mano a D'alema..lo voteresti comunque?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il punto è proprio quello... perchè ogni media e ogni lobby si sta muovendo contro il movimento ? di cosa hanno paura ?
> 
> La gente deve riprendersi il dominio di questo paese che va RASO AL SUOLO ( metaforicamente ) e vanno resettate ogni cariche .. ripartire da zero con una sola base che contraddistingue il Movimento da qualsiasi altro " partito " ...
> 
> ...



Del resto Roma è una realtà minore... dove resta, in Italia centrale mi pare?


----------



## James Watson (21 Febbraio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quindi voti per partito preso..bello, l'importante è che si chiami PD...magari Renzi coi suoi se ne va a fare il nuovo centrosinistra e il PD rimane in mano a D'alema..lo voteresti comunque?



Ma chi l'ha detto??? 
Nella domanda del topic c'è scritto "se si votasse domani". Domani significa il giorno dopo oggi, e domani il PD è tutto meno che nelle mani di D'Alema. (leggere, prima di sbraitare).


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Febbraio 2017)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Come in tutti i partiti. FiglioDelDioOdino ha ragione.
> Comunque io voterò per il Partito Democratico (o ciò che ne resterà).



FiglioDelDioOdino ha torto, lui si basa sulla base delle forze che simpatizza,

L'onestà la fanno i vertici dei partiti, e quelli che hanno governato nell'ultimo decennio sono corrotti fino al midollo, oltre che venduti
alle lobby neoliberiste.

Tra l'altro nel caso di PD e FI (con le sue civette) anche la base è decisamente o corrotta o accondiscendente.

Per quello che riguarda il PD ad esempio in questi giorni mi aspettavo una ribalta politica per la "corrente" dei giovani comunisti, quelli che quando gli fa comodo si presentano con la faccia pulita e piangono per essere schiacciati dai vecchi marpioni, poi magicamente spariscono quando si tratta di confrontarsi seriamente...


----------



## Jaqen (21 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> L'Italiano medio che manda in ca.ca la nazione con il suo snobbismo


sempre la verità in tasca.......


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Febbraio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> sempre la verità in tasca.......



Matematica, l'astensionismo è il partito di maggioranza


----------



## Jaqen (21 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Matematica, l'astensionismo è il partito di maggioranza


Che poi, pensavo di votare DV, ma se tu dici che farò astensionismo allora mi asterrò come dici tu..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Febbraio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Che poi, pensavo di votare DV, ma se tu dici che farò astensionismo allora mi asterrò come dici tu..



DV?


----------



## Jaqen (21 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> DV?



Democrazia verde. Quasi d'accordo su tutto


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Febbraio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Democrazia verde. Quasi d'accordo su tutto



A si certo ne abbiamo parlato ieri anche con Milanforever26, piace molto anche a me come idea di massima, anche se per ora non ho approfondito il suo programma 


Purtroppo però la questione è diversa, gli italiani non hanno capito come funziona la democrazia, sopratutto in Italia
e molti partiti piccolini ci marciano su,

vedi in un Italia perfetta andrebbero benissimo anche solo due partiti principali, una forza riformista e sociale di centrosinistra,
quello che dovrebbe essere il PD, e una forza maggiormente liberale più conservatrice, FI o comunque l'attuale centro destra,
anche se per me sx e dx sono concetti ormai superati...
All'interno di questi partiti dovrebbero esserci forti correnti in una direzione o l'altra, per esempio io una corrente ecologista la vedrei meglio in un vero PD.

Ma non è che chiunque si può svegliare al mattino e fondarsi il suo partito, magari con un unica idea prevalente, giusta o sbagliata che sia, non è questo il senso della democrazia, che al contrario prevede tanta contrattazione e ricerca di equilibri fra posizioni non sempre allineate.

Ora sappiamo che in Italia esiste l'anomalia dei M5S dovuta alla deriva corruttiva presa dai due poli tradizionalmente di riferimento,
il fatto stesso che di fronte a tante giochi di carte con "scissioni" e rialleanze i nomi degli apparati dirigenti non cambino nella sostanza,
indica la loro definitiva compromissione e cancrenizzazione.

Il M5S non è altro che la cura... ma noi sappiamo che le cure non sempre sono proprio dei balsami, gli antibiotici ad esempio fondamentalmente sono veleni 

Il questa fase particolare il non schierarsi o scegliere realtà non in grado di incidere sugli equilibri democratici lo trovo una sorta di tradimento al resto del popolo o una mancanza di coraggio nelle proprie scelte,
insomma si sceglie di non scegliere...


----------



## juventino (21 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> L'Italiano medio che manda in ca.ca la nazione con il suo snobbismo



Recarsi al seggio e lasciare la scheda bianca è una scelta che ha la stessa dignità del voto per un movimento politico.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> FiglioDelDioOdino ha torto, lui si basa sulla base delle forze che simpatizza,
> 
> *L'onestà la fanno i vertici dei partiti*, e quelli che hanno governato nell'ultimo decennio sono corrotti fino al midollo, oltre che venduti
> alle lobby neoliberiste.
> ...



No, infatti per me Casaleggio e Grillo (i proprietari del m5s) sono disonesti. Il m5s è marcio dalla testa.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Febbraio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Recarsi al seggio e lasciare la scheda bianca è una scelta che ha la stessa dignità del voto per un movimento politico.



Non la penso assolutamente così, vedi la mia risposta articolata successiva.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Febbraio 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Gli onesti non esistono solo nel m5s, che ha dei disonesti al suo interno, anzi è fondamentalmente un movimento disonesto, nemmeno il kapò Grillo è onesto.



Assolutamente concorde sul fatto che nessuno abbia SOLO ONESTI o solo DISONESTI io conosco amici cari che sono nelle file del PD e sono bravissime persone... che poi sono le stesse che odiano Renzi del loro stesso partito e questo dovrebbe farci riflettere. 

Per quanto riguarda il movimento , vero .. ci sarà sicuramente qualche malintenzionato ma ti assicuro che la scelta dei candidati sta diventando talmente restrittiva che anche se hai una multa per eccesso viene scartato.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Febbraio 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> No, infatti per me Casaleggio e Grillo (i proprietari del m5s) sono disonesti. Il m5s è marcio dalla testa.



e PD, LEGA e FI?


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Del resto Roma è una realtà minore... dove resta, in Italia centrale mi pare?



Dai su , che la Raggi abbia sbagliato qualcosa è lampante ma Roma è un covo di serpi ... guarda adesso con lo stadio come Caltagirone ha sguinzagliato tutti i cani.. 

se lo fa perchè lo fa se non lo fa perchè non lo fa... allora ditelo , non va bene nulla che propone la Raggi e la chiudiamo qui


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Febbraio 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> No, infatti per me Casaleggio e Grillo (i proprietari del m5s) sono disonesti. Il m5s è marcio dalla testa.


----------



## smallball (21 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Matematica, l'astensionismo è il partito di maggioranza



e finche' tutti 945 rappresentanti di Camera e Senato,nessuno escluso,non andranno tutti a casa,restera'sempre tale


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> e PD, LEGA e FI?



Loro non rientrano nella scala Disonestà perchè sono fuori


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Febbraio 2017)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Come in tutti i partiti. FiglioDelDioOdino ha ragione.
> Comunque io voterò per il Partito Democratico (o ciò che ne resterà).



Io mi chiedo come tu faccia , dopo tutto quello che è stato NON fatto in questi 3 anni letteralmente buttati di governo... come fai ? 

cosa salvi ? 

Non mi capacito di questa cosa , piuttosto capisco di più uno che mi dice di votare scheda bianca . Nn lo condivido ma lo posso capire.. ma rivotare il PD è veramente da non informati quale tu non sei .

Non capisco credimi , spiegami cosa ti spinge a votare un partito che ha palesemente FALLITO e preso scoppole da tutta l'Italia . 

son sincero non voglio provocare , dimmi perché


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> e PD, LEGA e FI?



Quei partiti sono stati fondati sulla base di idee filosofico-politiche differenti, e tra essi esiste un dibattito, una conflittualità; il m5s invece annulla tutto questo favorendo l'atomizzazione delle idee dove tutti valgono uno e uno non vale una mazza, prefigurando scenari orwelliani; è comunismo mascherato, per questo nato disonestamente.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai su , che la Raggi abbia sbagliato qualcosa è lampante ma Roma è un covo di serpi ... guarda adesso con lo stadio come Caltagirone ha sguinzagliato tutti i cani..
> 
> se lo fa perchè lo fa se non lo fa perchè non lo fa... allora ditelo , non va bene nulla che propone la Raggi e la chiudiamo qui




Sapevamo benissimo che era un covo di serpi, che gli avrebbero fatto una guerra senza quartiere, 

è il M5S cosa fà? si presenta del tutto impreparato...

come dicono altri l'onesta da sola non basta, e per ora non sono nemmeno certo di quella in alcune vicende,

per me il M5S ha ancora tanto credito da giocarsi, del resto 20 anni di malgoverno hai voglia di raggiungerli,
ma insomma, speravo in uno slancio più esaltante, non in una partenza ad handicap


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Febbraio 2017)

Per candidarsi come Grillino il requisito è basta che respiri e obbedisca.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Febbraio 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Quei partiti sono stati fondati sulla base di idee filosofico-politiche differenti, e tra essi esiste un dibattito, una conflittualità; il m5s invece annulla tutto questo favorendo l'atomizzazione delle idee dove tutti valgono uno e uno non vale una mazza, prefigurando scenari orwelliani; è comunismo mascherato, per questo nato disonestamente.



Una delle cose che mi ha sempre tranquillizzato dei cinquestelle è appunto che i fascisti gli danno del comunista e i comunisti dei fascisti,


normale, i rappresentanti di queste cariatidi di pensiero non riescono ad evolversi in altre filosofie sociali.

Comunque la cosa è importante anche per un altro aspetto, vuol dire che sotto sotto sia ambedue gli riconoscono delle ideologie di fondo, era peggio se venissero considerati di centro.

Il centro dovrebbe essere la casa dei razionalisti, ma in politica e sopratutto in Italia, tendenzialmente è quella degli opportunisti privi di ideali.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io mi chiedo come tu faccia , dopo tutto quello che è stato NON fatto in questi 3 anni letteralmente buttati di governo... come fai ?
> 
> cosa salvi ?
> 
> ...



Più che altro io credo che si debba votare un partito nel momento in cui se ne condivide l'idea portante..
Il punto è: quale sarebbe l'idea fondante del PD? Ricordo che il PD è nato mettendo insieme correnti molto diverse del centro sinistra in particolare i DS e la margherita in un ottica bipolare per assomigliare la partito democratico americano (vi ricordare Veltroni che faceva la campagna elettorale scimmiottando Obama col "si può fare"?)

Io non voto PD, ma mi chiedo chi lo vota cosa si aspetta di diverso da quanto visto fino ad ora..oppure gli va bene così..


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Una delle cose che *mi ha sempre tranquillizzato* dei cinquestelle è appunto che i fascisti gli danno del comunista e i comunisti dei fascisti,
> 
> 
> normale, i rappresentanti di queste cariatidi di pensiero non riescono ad evolversi in altre filosofie sociali.
> ...



Puoi anche perdere la tua tranquillità allora.
Da quel sito di Grillo con il Brand m5s:

"Il M5S ripudia la violenza in tutte le sue forme, per questo abbiamo scelto di dar vita a una rivoluzione pacifica e culturale, per questo oggi 29 aprile, anniversario che ci ricorda come la violenza non possa che generare nuova violenza, possiamo solo rinnovare la nostra posizione antifascista, non solo perché la nostra Repubblica è antifascista per Costituzione ma anche perché lo spirito 5 stelle è incompatibile con qualunque forma politica che abbia fondamenti discriminatori, fermamente convinti, come siamo, che nessuno debba rimanere indietro.

MoVimento 5 Stelle Milano"


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Febbraio 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Puoi anche perdere la tua tranquillità allora.
> Da quel sito di Grillo con il Brand m5s:
> 
> "Il M5S ripudia la violenza in tutte le sue forme, per questo abbiamo scelto di dar vita a una rivoluzione pacifica e culturale, per questo oggi 29 aprile, anniversario che ci ricorda come la violenza non possa che generare nuova violenza, possiamo solo rinnovare la nostra posizione antifascista, non solo perché la nostra Repubblica è antifascista per Costituzione ma anche perché lo spirito 5 stelle è incompatibile con qualunque forma politica che abbia fondamenti discriminatori, fermamente convinti, come siamo, che nessuno debba rimanere indietro.
> ...



Questa è una lampante dimostrazione di come tu veda ancora il mondo prettamente schierato in neri e rossi, fortunatamente nemmeno a Risiko esistono solo quelle due fazioni 

Beh, non è che occorra essere per forza comunisti per essere antifascisti...

diciamo che questo paragrafo dovrebbe tranquillizzare i comunisti, son certo che da qualche parte vi siano anche paragrafi che possano tranquillizzare i militanti di destra sociale.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Beh, non è che occorra essere per forza comunisti per essere antifascisti...
> 
> diciamo che questo paragrafo dovrebbe tranquillizzare i comunisti, son certo che da qualche parte vi siano anche paragrafi che possano tranquillizzare i militanti di destra sociale.



Ma il m5s non è sicuramente fascista. Se d'altro canto vi sono paragrafi che "tranquillizzano" la destra è un altro dato di disonestà.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Febbraio 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ma il m5s non è sicuramente fascista. Se d'altro canto vi sono paragrafi che "tranquillizzano" la destra è un altro dato di disonestà.



Sono molto distante dalle tue posizioni, ma le trovo intellettualmente oneste, cioè frutto di convinzioni e non di interessi.
ti preferisco sempre a un PD 

PS: sei troppo convinto, ciò rischia di rendere il tuo pensiero debole, 
ciò che non si piega si spezza


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sono molto distante dalle tue posizioni, ma le trovo intellettualmente oneste, cioè frutto di convinzioni e non di interessi.
> ti preferisco sempre a un PD
> 
> PS: *sei troppo convinto, ciò rischia di rendere il tuo pensiero debole,*
> ciò che non si piega si spezza



Perchè sei abituato ai "weak arguments", al sofismo, e forse scambi la sicurezza con la sicumera. 
Ai liberali non piace che ci siano risposte definitive, fermerebbe tutto il loro chiacchiericcio e gioco sul dubbio.
Gesù era convinto e sicuro, non diceva "boh, pare che ci sia un Padre, non so, io ve lo dico intanto".


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Febbraio 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Perchè sei abituato ai "weak arguments", al sofismo, e forse scambi la sicurezza con la sicumera.
> Ai liberali non piace che ci siano risposte definitive, fermerebbe tutto il loro chiacchiericcio e gioco sul dubbio.
> In realtà chi è Giusto deve essere convinto. *Gesù era convinto e sicuro, non diceva "boh, pare che ci sia un Padre, non so, io ve lo dico intanto".*



Gesù era convinto di essere il figlio diretto di dio, gli Ebrei, il popolo "eletto" anche per gli stessi cattolici, lo escludono...
fra i due, qualcuno convinto di avere la ragione assoluta, si sbaglia di brutto...
La verità assoluta non esiste, esiste solo la conoscenza, che può essere ampliata solo tenendo la mente sgombra da pregiudizi e certezze forvianti.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Gesù era convinto di essere il figlio diretto di dio, gli Ebrei, il popolo "eletto" anche per gli stessi cattolici, lo escludono...
> fra i due, qualcuno convinto di avere la ragione assoluta, si sbaglia di brutto...
> La verità assoluta non esiste, esiste solo la conoscenza, che può essere ampliata solo tenendo la mente sgombra da pregiudizi e certezze forvianti.



Se nel cammino per la conoscenza (oscurità) perdi il senso dell'assoluto (luce) non ne esci più come Lucifero. Diventi Signore degli Inferi.
L' Assoluto esiste, nel gusto, nell'estetica, nella giustizia, nella musica, ecc. Il relativismo estremo è invece diabolico, e tu dimostri di essere posseduto.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Febbraio 2017)

Chi ha escluso Gesù è domoniaco. Fatti due conti, chi ha in mano le banche, e tornando in topic, anche i partiti, il governo, lo stato, le istituzioni internazionali, i mass media.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Febbraio 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Chi ha escluso Gesù è domoniaco. Fatti due conti, chi ha in mano le banche, e tornando in topic, anche i partiti, il governo, lo stato, le istituzioni internazionali, i mass media.



Le famose conversioni parallele...
Parto da vedute diverse dalle tue, ma concordo che oscure forze antiumanistiche abbiano preso controllo di tutte le istituzioni
O forse semplicemente l'hanno sempre avuto.


----------



## James Watson (22 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> FiglioDelDioOdino ha torto, lui si basa sulla base delle forze che simpatizza,
> 
> L'onestà la fanno i vertici dei partiti, e quelli che hanno governato nell'ultimo decennio sono corrotti fino al midollo, oltre che venduti
> alle lobby neoliberiste.
> ...



Non sono d'accordo. Se accettiamo per vero che l'onestà la fanno i vertici dei partiti, allora non si salva, nessuno. Neanche il decantato movimento. L'onestà la fanno centinaia di militanti onesti, che IN OGNI PARTITO, dedicano il proprio tempo al servizio, quasi sempre gratuito del territorio.
Io probabilmente vivrò in un isola felice, quindi avrò una percezione distorta, ma ti posso assicurare che la "base" la vedo e la seguo tutti i santi giorni (parlo della base del pd in questo caso), e non ho dubbio alcuno circa la sua onestà.


P.S. [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION]:quando ho tempo rispondo anche a te, mi ci vuole un po'..


----------



## martinmilan (22 Febbraio 2017)

secondo me fumate troppe canne


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Febbraio 2017)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Se accettiamo per vero che l'onestà la fanno i vertici dei partiti, allora non si salva, nessuno. Neanche il decantato movimento. L'onestà la fanno centinaia di militanti onesti, che IN OGNI PARTITO, dedicano il proprio tempo al servizio, quasi sempre gratuito del territorio.
> Io probabilmente vivrò in un isola felice, quindi avrò una percezione distorta, ma ti posso assicurare che la "base" la vedo e la seguo tutti i santi giorni (parlo della base del pd in questo caso), e non ho dubbio alcuno circa la sua onestà.
> 
> 
> P.S. [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION]:quando ho tempo rispondo anche a te, mi ci vuole un po'..



Non ho mai militato nel PD per conoscerne approfonditamente la base, 
io per base non considero quelli che vanno a cuocere le salamelle nelle feste dell'unità,
mi riferisco alle decine di consiglieri/assessori/sindaci dei piccoli/medi comuni, oppure dei consigli di zona di Milano, con cui ho avuto a che fare militando in varie associazioni ambientaliste o a scopo sociale,
malafede allo stato puro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non ho mai militato nel PD per conoscerne approfonditamente la base,
> io per base non considero quelli che vanno a cuocere le salamelle nelle feste dell'unità,
> *mi riferisco alle decine di consiglieri/assessori/sindaci dei piccoli/medi comuni, oppure dei consigli di zona* di Milano, con cui ho avuto a che fare militando in varie associazioni ambientaliste o a scopo sociale,
> malafede allo stato puro.



Infatti..
Da me idem..tutti ruffiani della politica che eleggono sempre il capetto di turno (guarda caso sempre quello più vicino ai vertici di partito)..da me c'è un tizio che si è candidato sindaco a giro in due comuni, poi ha tentato la scalata in provincia e si è candidato anche alle europee..insomma un classico scalda poltrona..però la cosiddetta "base" quando è ora è tutta supina a candidare sto pagliaccio perché lui "prende voti" (chissà come mai eh..)

E poi anche sta base, quando viene giù il leader nazionale di turno (il bersani per dire ma anche la boschi o gente minore) tutti lì a farsi i selfie coi farabutti...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Febbraio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Infatti..
> Da me idem..tutti ruffiani della politica che eleggono sempre il capetto di turno (guarda caso sempre quello più vicino ai vertici di partito)..da me c'è un tizio che si è candidato sindaco a giro in due comuni, poi ha tentato la scalata in provincia e si è candidato anche alle europee..insomma un classico scalda poltrona..però la cosiddetta "base" quando è ora è tutta supina a candidare sto pagliaccio perché lui "prende voti" (chissà come mai eh..)
> 
> E poi anche sta base, quando viene giù il leader nazionale di turno (il bersani per dire ma anche la boschi o gente minore) tutti lì a farsi i selfie coi farabutti...



Non avrei potuto dirlo meglio.


----------



## Eziomare (22 Febbraio 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> L' Assoluto esiste, nel gusto, nell'estetica, nella giustizia, nella musica, ecc. Il relativismo estremo è invece diabolico, e tu dimostri di essere posseduto.


Lungi da me il volerti denigrare, nessun particolare intento polemico, ciascuno ha il diritto e il dovere di vederla a proprio modo, ma... sei realmente convinto di cio' che scrivi? Te lo domando perché talvolta nel leggerti rimango sinceramente basito (l'ultima occasione e' stata il tuo esprimerti sul bullismo giovanile). Per la verita' tendenzialmente apprezzo le prese di posizione controcorrente e persino stravaganti, non mi e' chiaro pero' se le tue siano niente piu' che boutades provocatorie indegne quindi di attenzione o se credi davvero in quanto vai sostenendo. E' solo una curiosita'


----------



## Eziomare (22 Febbraio 2017)

Ah, per tornare all'argomento del topic dico che il mio misero voto andrebbe ad oggi al Movimento. Nel seggio pero' mi turerei il naso


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Febbraio 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Lungi da me il volerti denigrare, nessun particolare intento polemico, ciascuno ha il diritto e il dovere di vederla a proprio modo, ma... sei realmente convinto di cio' che scrivi? Te lo domando perché talvolta nel leggerti rimango sinceramente basito (l'ultima occasione e' stata il tuo esprimerti sul bullismo giovanile). Per la verita' tendenzialmente apprezzo le prese di posizione controcorrente e persino stravaganti, non mi e' chiaro pero' se le tue siano niente piu' che boutades provocatorie indegne quindi di attenzione o se credi davvero in quanto vai sostenendo. E' solo una curiosita'



Sono posizioni già esistenti nel dibattito filosofico-politico, nulla di nuovo. Se qui appaiono come novità o unicità allora il mio contributo è doveroso.
E' superfluo che io ci creda davvero, l'importante è riportare dei punti di vista necessari ad un quadro completo della discussione.
Infine è superfluo che eventualmente solo io abbia una certa posizione su un dato argomento, se creo una posizione valida in un dibattito quella posizione rimane valida anche a confronto dell'umanità intera accordata su un'altra posizione: non è la popolarità di un'idea (i "likes") a renderla valida. La maggioranza può avere torto, per questo la democrazia, anche diretta come sognano i 5s, non certifica la giustizia o un mondo migliore.


----------



## James Watson (22 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non ho mai militato nel PD per conoscerne approfonditamente la base,
> io per base non considero quelli che vanno a cuocere le salamelle nelle feste dell'unità,
> mi riferisco alle decine di consiglieri/assessori/sindaci dei piccoli/medi comuni, oppure dei consigli di zona di Milano, con cui ho avuto a che fare militando in varie associazioni ambientaliste o a scopo sociale,
> malafede allo stato puro.



Scusa, ma prima dici di non conoscere la base e poi sostieni che la base, costituita da consiglieri/assessori/sindaci dei piccoli medi comuni sono malafede alla stato puro.. Io ci vedo una contraddizione in termini. Non posso sapere che cosa succede a milano, ma a pochi km di distanza, in un paese della brianza, io ci metto la mano sul fuoco sull'onestà dei miei consiglieri/assessori/sindaco del pd (poi ripeto, magari sono io che vivo in un'isola felice).


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Febbraio 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Infine è superfluo che eventualmente solo io abbia una certa posizione su un dato argomento, *se creo una posizione valida in un dibattito quella posizione rimane valida anche a confronto dell'umanità intera accordata su un'altra posizione*: non è la popolarità di un'idea (i "likes") a renderla valida. La maggioranza può avere torto, per questo la democrazia, anche diretta come sognano i 5s, non certifica la giustizia o un mondo migliore.



Per informazioni chiedere ai signori Colombo Cristoforo e Galilei Galileo, tra gli altri


----------



## Pamparulez2 (4 Marzo 2017)

Cosa voterei? Bella domanda. Faccio parte di quel famoso x% che decide le elezioni.. perchè in vent anni ho votato a destra, pesantemente a destra, centro, e pure centrosinistra. Questo a livello nazionale.. scendendo a livello comunale sono quasi un talebano.. credo fortemente nelle liste civiche a livello comunale, con pochi obiettivi primari da raggiungere.
Detto questo se si votasse domani passerei interminabili minuti nella cabina elettorale, travolto da mille dissidi interiori.. ma alla fine voterei 5stelle.
E giuro mai avrei pensato di farlo, e non lo farei neanchr adesso, ma le alternative sono da galera.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Aprile 2017)

Uppo (è giusto tenere vivo ogni tanto questo topic)

Attualmente voterei la possibile lista unica di Salvini e Meloni, se il candidato premier sarà il segretario della Lega.


----------



## Nick (18 Aprile 2017)

Non saprei ancora ma tutto tranne che i 5S e la destra (intesa come Meloni, Salvini, Casapound, FN ecc...)
Per adesso sarei per il Campo Progressista di Pisapia ma alla fine voterò PD.


----------



## juventino (18 Aprile 2017)

Nonostante quello che penso dei 5 Stelle, una parte di me sta cercando di convincermi a votare per loro invece di astemermi. Altre alternative a queste due possibilità non esistono, piuttosto mi taglio gli zebedei.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Aprile 2017)

Ora che Renzi ha vinto le primarie del PD cosa fate? Gli darete il vostro sostegno pensando che possa dare ancora qualcosa per il paese oppure voterete altri partiti/movimenti?


----------

